# 2x Russian Hybrids Looking For Forever Homes, Thirsk N.yorks



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I currently have two foster Russian hybrids girls (living alone) who are looking for their forever homes. I took them on a couple of weeks ago as an urgent case posted on a hamster rescue group, to get them into safe hands. This is their original advert, showing unenriched cages which are below minimum size.

They are both friendly handleable girls who come to the cage door. However this has evidently been part of their downfall in their past home in terms of frequency and suitability of treats as they are both fat - one is simply overweight, the other one is seriously obese. To counter this and to boost their chances for a long and healthy life they will be looking for big cages (e.g. the Zooplus Alaska) with enrichment that focuses on exercise.

There is no homing fee, but you'll be required to fill in a homing application form. If for whatever reason your circumstances change and you can't keep them for life I expect hamster(s) to be returned to me.

I live in Thirsk, North Yorkshire. However don't let your location put you off applying - for a good home it's highly likely that transport can be sorted.

Hamster 1



























Hamster 2


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hamster 1 (dark grey) has been reserved, leaving the pretty mushroom one looking 

Btw, no names because they didn't come with any. I don't give fosters new names if I can help it because generally when I've done that it means they stay, and I don't have space to keep these guys!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

First hamster went to her new home yesterday, 2nd hamster is now reserved


----------

